# consumo de sirena de 60 Watts



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 16, 2010)

Una consulta he visto en las tiendas unas sirenas para usarlas como alarmas caseras, son unas
sirenas blancas de 60 Watts.

Quisiera saber cuantos amperios consumen esas sirenas para poder conseguir una fuente
de 12v que las soporte.

Tengo una sirena de 30 watts que consume 1A, pero no se cumple la siguiente fórmula:

I=P/V = 30W/12v = 2.5A Vs 1A que es lo que detecta mi multímetro.

Podrían ayudarme?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2010)

12 Vdc es el voltaje pico , no el contínuo.

Entonces ese cálculo sería la potencia pico en un determinado instante.

Por otro lado nunca le llegan los 12 V al parlante-bocina , a lo sumo serán 10 V ( un circuito puente duplicaría ese voltaje)

Saludos !


----------



## Estampida (Oct 16, 2010)

Su consumo es de 1.5A a lo mucho, un transformador de 12V a 2A cumple ar su alimentación.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 17, 2010)

Entonces para las sirenas de 12V no requiero un regulador de voltaje?

Sólo un transformador AC DC sin regulador de voltaje?

Mi sirena tiene varios tonos me imagino que debe tener un circuito.

El transformador que tengo sin carga bota 15V, no se supone que ese voltaje malogrará
la sirena?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola


----------



## zopilote (Oct 17, 2010)

El funcionamiento de las sirenas es de 9Vdc a 18Vdc, por lo que no requieren regulación. Solo colocale una fuente entre ese rango y procura que tu alarma despues de ser disparada se apague luego de un tiempo determinado o molesra a todo los vecinos si no estas para desconectarla.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 17, 2010)

zopilote dijo:


> El funcionamiento de las sirenas es de 9Vdc a 18Vdc, por lo que no requieren regulación. Solo colocale una fuente entre ese rango y procura que tu alarma despues de ser disparada se apague luego de un tiempo determinado o molesra a todo los vecinos si no estas para desconectarla.


 
Estimado Zopilote, podrìas decirme donde puedo confirmar que el voltaje màximo
con el que una alarma de 12V DC  puede funcionar es de 18V.

Hice la prueba con una transformador AC-DC no regulado usando un puente de diodos y un
condensador de 10,000uF y el voltaje de salida fué de 14.2V, cuando conectè la alarma
el voltaje se normalizò a 12V sin ningùn problema y la alarma funcionó correctamente.

Al final la alarma funcionó con el transformador de 12V AC rectificado a con el puente de diodos y el condensador, lo ùnico que me preocupan son esos 14.2 voltios de salida sin carga, no sè si ese voltaje puede dañar a largo plaza la alarma cuando se active.

Podrìas darme fuentes donde salga que las sirenas o alarmas pueden soportar mas de 12 voltios de entrada?

Disculpa por pedirte fuentes pero quiero estar seguro.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola.
Las alarmas de los autos funcionan con más de 12V, ya que las baterías de los autos se cargan a 14.4V.
Como ya te han dicho, las alarmas pueden funcionar dentro de determinado rango de voltaje sin problemas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 18, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Las alarmas de los autos funcionan con más de 12V, ya que las baterías de los autos se cargan a 14.4V.
> Como ya te han dicho, las alarmas pueden funcionar dentro de determinado rango de voltaje sin problemas.
> 
> ...



Prefecto, duda resuelta.

Les agradezco mucho por su ayuda.

Alfredo Mendiola Loyola


----------

